# Esa-Pekka Salonen Music/Apple Ad



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Just saw Apple's new iPad Air commercial featuring Esa-Pekka Salonen. Very cool commercial! I'm not trying to promote Apple here but I think it's really great that they spent the money to develop and feature this commercial that focuses on classical music.

Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/05/esa-pekka-salonens-ad-for-apple.html

On this topic, anyone familiar with any of his works? I've recently heard his piece "Wing on Wing", which I found pretty interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have iTunes, I also suggest going to the iTunes store and clicking on his featured link on the homepage. There is a 5 minute video of a section of his violin concerto that has some fantastic high definition camera work that you usually don't see in classical music videos.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Not all at once everybody. Lets try to keep this orderly.

Lol alright but seriously I guess no love for Esa-Pekka. This thread will just be all me talking then. Stay tuned for some compelling exchanges coming soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Great commercial: the taste impeccable, the ear acute. Great first movement of his Violin Concerto. . . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw this 2 days ago too! I really liked it, considering I've played Salonen's music, and that small excerpt at the end was 100% him. His scenes of walking around in Helsinki made me very happy, I've been there! Just to think, that might have been some of the only exposure to modern music that most will ever hear. But hopefully not the last time for some...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

I drove nearly 500 miles to attend the premiere of his Violin Concerto, so there's plenty of love, here! I also love that commercial--saw it tonight for the first time.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I drove nearly 500 miles to attend the premiere of his Violin Concerto, so there's plenty of love, here! I also love that commercial--saw it tonight for the first time.


Wow! Dedication.

I've only heard his violin concerto all the way through one time but I'll give it some more listens soon. The 5 minute clip on iTunes of "III. Pulse" I believe is really intense.

But it is definitely nice to see Apple trying something a little different than the super happy pop music you always hear on their commercials.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Dustin said:


> If you have iTunes, I also suggest going to the iTunes store and clicking on his featured link on the homepage. There is a 5 minute video of a section of his violin concerto that has some fantastic high definition camera work that you usually don't see in classical music videos.


Thanks, that was great. My seats were _behind_ the orchestra, so I couldn't see her at all. I did get an earful of percussion during the 3rd movement, though!

Has he revised the Concerto? I recall a nearly heavy metal drum part, which isn't on the CD.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A very impressive commercial! Things like this may add to CM audiences, especially for the newer stuff. That would be nice!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dustin said:


> Just saw Apple's new iPad Air commercial featuring Esa-Pekka Salonen. Very cool commercial! I'm not trying to promote Apple here but I think it's really great that they spent the money to develop and feature this commercial that focuses on classical music.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/05/esa-pekka-salonens-ad-for-apple.html
> 
> On this topic, anyone familiar with any of his works? I've recently heard his piece "Wing on Wing", which I found pretty interesting and enjoyable.


Cool (or if you prefer, _Kewl._)

This link goes straight to the ad:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Free download through iTunes of the whole work, too!





And people are _still_ complaining about it. I appreciate the fact that the positive reviews there (or rather, on the iTunes software, but not at the website) seem like they come from people who don't listen primarily to classical music. It shows that the ad has helped to bring this music to an audience that wouldn't have heard it otherwise.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Free download through iTunes of the whole work, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

How about_ supporting _the composer and the artists and actually_ buying _their works? Or should I be derided shamelessly for being a rareified eccentric?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that makes me want to get my Ipad and fiddle with ideas. I usually use the back of envelopes and receipts for such things. It also makes me want to hear the rest of the concerto. Good job, Apple!


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Apple never had much of my sympathy, but this commercial and the initiative to promote new composers are awesome! I am a fan of Esa-Pekka, 'Wing on Wing' and the violin concerto are superb.


----------

